# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Wat moet ik doen......

## Chrismo

Sinds 8 jaar heb ik een vriendin. Ze heeft een ziekte wat een redelijke stempel op haar doen en laten legt, en daardoor ook op mijn leven samen.
De laatste tijd kan ik er minder goed mee omgaan, dit mede door het feit dat ze zelf niet alle moeite doet om haar ziekte te onderdrukken.......iets dat ik niet kan doen voor haar. 

Ik neem het haar kwalijk, en de laatste tijd als haar ziekte de kop opsteekt, verlies ik mijn geduld, en daarbij bijna mijn zelfbeheersing. Ik zal haar NOOIT wat aandoen, maar wordt wel agressief, iets wat mij niet aanstaat!!

Wat kan ik hieraan doen????







gr Chrismo

----------


## Chrismo

Ik lees net nog eens mijn topic door, en er mist nog iets. 

Toen ik haar pas leerde kennen heb ik altijd aangegeven dat haar ziekte me nix uitmaakte en zeker gaan muur tussen ons zal zijn. Helaas is dit nu wel zo (maar dan om de reden hoe mijn vriendin met haar ziekte omgaat). 

Ik voel me vaak een verzorger, geen vriend meer........en kijk de laatste tijd ook meer naar haar alsof ze een patiënt is ipv mijn liefde. Een zoen geven gaat niet meer helemaal spontaan, maar moet ik dan ook wat moeite voor doen.

Dit laatste deel VREET me op....en ik denk ook dat dat DE reden wel eens kan zijn dat ik zo agressief kan uitvallen. 

Is dit herkenbaar? Ik ben namelijk bang dat ik mijn verstand aan het verliezen ben! Heb ik hulp nodig? Of zal dit overgaan......





gr Chrismo

----------


## antje111111

ik weet natuurlijk niet wat voor ziekte ze heeft en wat ze er aan zou kunnen doen wat ze niet doet. maar even algemeen genomen kun je of met haar er over praten dat je het vervelend vind dat ze er niets aan doet, of mss met haar arts/psycholoog?

als bij mij een keer de emmer overloopt om welke reden dan ook zorg ik altijd dat ik eerst even mijn hoofd leeg maak. bij mij helpt het bijvoorbeeld om lekker even naar buiten te gaan. en dan kan ik daarna het probleem dat ik had wel weer te lijf gaan zegmaar. misschien dat dat voor jou een tip kan zijn. niet op het ergste moment wat tegen haar proberen te zeggen. op het moment dat je je ergert en er komt een druppel aan ga je eerst wat anders doen, en als je zelf rustig bent ga je met haar praten en vertel je wat er voor jouw gevoel mis ging...

succes

----------


## Chrismo

Ik praat al erg vaak met haar. Dit heeft tot nu toe nog steeds geen positieve werking gehad. Het enige is dat ik telkens MEER teleurgesteld ben als het weer eens mis gaat. 
Normaal sta ik altijd sterk in mijn schoenen, en andere mensen vragen mij dan ook wel eens om advies. Nu ik zelf eens wat minder sterk sta wordt het me allemaal teveel. 

Hoe kan ik uitvinden wat mijn werkelijke gevoelens zijn? Ik zei al dat ik haar vaak als een patiënt zie, en niet als mijn vriendin. Ik zit nu al een poos te piekeren over dit probleem, en zie er al zelfs minder goed uit! Mensen vragen me of ik ziek ben.... Ik moet binnenkort een beslissing gaan nemen, maar daar wil ik de juiste nemen. Ik weet het niet meer!




gr Chris

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Zeer lastige situatie waar je inzit, zeg. Maar volg gewoon je gevoel. Volg wat je gevoel je ingeeft. Wat bedtreft het uitvinden wat je werkelijke gevoelens zijn, zou je kunnen overwegen om eens wat meer afstand van haar gaan nemen en te kijken wat die afstand met je doet, snap je wat ik bedoel?? Maar geeft daarbij wel duidelijk JOU gevoel aan naar haar toe. Als je wat afstand van haar neemt, wil dat niet zeggen dat je niet van haar houdt. Zie het als een manier om erachter te komen OF je nog wel van haar houdt. Door afstand te nemen kun je kijken of het daadwerkelijk haar ziekte is die tussen jullie instaat, zeg maar. Maar nogmaals, ik vind het een hele moeilijke situatie waar je in zit, dus ook heel moeilijk om te komen met tips.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Chrismo

Ik snap goed dat een tip geven erg moeilijk is.....zelf heb ik het er ook moeilijk genoeg mee! 
Om even afstand van haar te nemen is moeilijk aangezien we al 5 jaar samenwonen. 

Zoals het meestal gaat in dit soort gevallen bij mezelf: Ik laat het op zijn beloop en dan komt er weer een moment dat het weer goed gaat. Alleen komen dit soort gevallen wel steeds vaker. :Frown:  

Is dit nou echt normaal? Ik doel op de "elke relatie heeft zijn up en downs" term.




gr Chrismo

----------


## Déylanna

Ja, dat is waar. Elke relatie heeft zijn up en downs, tuurlijk. 
Maar als je zelf al schrijft dat je haar meer ziet als "patient" dan als jou liefde, en dat je er meer en meer moeite voor moet doen om haar een zoen te geven, tja, dan is er toch iets niet goed. Ik vind dat een zoen geven, geen moeite moet kosten in een relatie. Kijk als je al 8 jaar een relatie hebt, ja, dan geloof ik graag dat het één en ander eraf gaat, of minder wordt. Maar er moeite voor doen om een zoen te geven...........dat moet je toch met me eens zijn????? Als zij, zoals je in bovenstaande post schrijft, zelf geen moeite doet om haar ziekte te "onderdrukken" en er zelf niets voor doet of wat dan ook, dan wordt het voor jou ook moeilijk om met een oplossing te komen. Ik blijf dit een moeilijke situatie vinden, en hoop echt dat er iemand hier is die een tip of oplossing voor je heeft!!

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Chrismo

Gisteren heb ik eens heel duidelijk met haar gepraat. Ze heeft niet in de gaten gehad dat ik er zo erg mee zat. We willen allebei met een "schone" lei beginnen, en hopelijk gaat dit lukken.
Ook ik moet proberen niet alles donker in te zien, want dat is wel gebeurt, en dan gaat je gevoel mee.......krijg je dingen als een afkeer van alles wat met je vriendin te maken heeft. Dit wil ik niet!!




gr Chrismo, en bedankt voor jullie reacties/medeleven!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Goed dat jullie eens goed gepraat hebben. Hoop dat je alles nu in een ander daglicht ziet, en dat het uiteraard goed komt qua gevoel van jou naar haar toe. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------

